# Dose for a Single Basket



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

Does anyone know what is the rated dose for the single, single-wall, 54mm Sage basket? Literally halve the double-dose to 9g, or is more needed for <gs id="873566bc-32b2-41e3-a681-8599a49f530e" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="30450f30-a31d-4f9a-8b65-f7a216f617f1" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">good</gs> results?

I know that people don't tend to like single baskets, but I got surprisingly good results out of the VST single (7g) on a Gaggia Classic. With some coffees, I even got tastier results from the single than the double And the VST worked really well <gs id="985f7ec9-b2bd-40b8-85c2-efae4b997614" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="011f186c-b2bd-4ae9-b3b2-c2898a966e83" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">at</gs> switching between baskets without big adjustments in grind size.

I was hoping that the Sage single baskets would also work well Has anyone had much luck with them?


----------

